# Looking for OC advice for my machine.



## retrospect2010 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey all. I'm currently looking for advice that will help me get the most out of my machine without hurting it. I've tried overclocking and only know the very basics and was hoping I can get help such as how I should overclock on my rig (BIOS, Software etc.), what levels would get me great performance without too much risk, and the likes. Any help/info would be greatly appreciated. Machine specs below.

Windows 7 Professional MCE 64 bit
P55M-UD2 MOBO
Intel Core i7 860 2.8 Ghz (Currently OC'ed to 3.02 Ghz using BIOS)
2GB DDR3 1600Mhz x 4 (Model Number: CMX4GX3M2A1600C9)
ATI Radeon HD 5850 (I've used ATI Overdrive to OC GPU clock to 775Mhz/Memory clock to 1125 Mhz)
PSU: CoolerMaster Silent Pro 700w (RS-700-AMBA-D3)

CPU Heatsink is a Noctua NH-U9B, Case is a CM HAF 932, Case cooling is standard front 230mm intake , 120mm x 4 intake on side, 230mm top exhaust , 140mm rear exhaust.

Current Idle temps: ~26 C, Temp with simultaneous basic tasks: ~33 C
GPU Idle: ~36 C, Under load (Gaming): ~ 54-60

With the overclocking I've done, everything still seems stable, although I don't know the whole in depth technical aspect of it. I hope I've provided enough info. If anymore is needed I will get it right away. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

basically your doing it in the correct way. Never use software to overclock always use the BIOS.

THe method of overclocking is basically the same for all CPUs and this is how I do it.

up the FSB 10MHz save and reboot. If you get into Windows go back and do it again.
Once you have upped the FSB by 60MHz you need to stress test with OCCT or prime95 whilst monitoring the temperature with core temp or real temp for one hour.
With core 2 duo's and quads you should be looking at a max temperature of 60 degrees whilst with i7s you want 80 degrees c as your max temperature.

If everything looks ok during the strees test and your temps stayed below the max level go back into the BIOS and up the FSB again by 10MHz save and reboot and if you get into windows go back and do it again. i.e same process as before with stress test.

If you get to a stage where you can't get into windows this is where you change the VCORE. Select the VCORE in the BIOS and go to the next available voltage from what you are running at and see if it will boot if not go back and up the voltage again. After upping the voltage and you can get into windows stress test again for 1 hour whilst monitoring the temps making sure you do not go past the max temp.

repeat all processes until you get to an overclock you are happy with. When you are happy you must stress test with prime 95 for 7 hours whilst monitoring the temps. Just so you know an overclocked pc may seem stable and could be for one or two hours but may be unstable after that this is why a long stress test is required.

It is also a good idea to set your ram timmings manually as these can alter due to changine the FSB.

Go into the BIOS and find the DRAM settings, set it to manual and enter your main dram timmings i.e 5-5-5-15 or whatever it may be. Also set the the dram volatge to what the manufacturer states i.e 2.0v or whatever it is.

You say you want a safe overclock, unfortunately no overclock is 100% safe evern a 5% overclock but if your concerned about the cpu life being cut short trust me when I say if you overclock your cpu to its max the cpu will be a distant memory in peoples minds before it gives up. i.e instead of lasting 15 years it may last 7 and there will be no such thing as an i7 in 7 years time and you will have gone onto bigger and better things by then.


----------



## retrospect2010 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thank you so much for the great detail and tips. Regarding the GPU, according to ATI Overdrive it's the max I can OC it to. Is that where it should stop or is it possible to squeeze a bit more power from my card while keeping it stable along with the CPU. Also another note, while turning up my CPU, I noticed that if i go above what I'm currently OC'ed to, it disables 4 Gb of my RAM. BIOS still detects it, but doesn't label it as enabled. My System info also states "(4.00 GB not usable)" kind of thing. What is this related to and can I fix it? Thank you again very much for the reply and thanks in advance for any help with this issue.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Relating to the card set the PCIe frequecy to 100 (even though it should already be set to this but still do it) then your card wont be affected by whatever you decide to OC the CPU to.

I am not sure about the RAM problem but this could be that you haven't yet set the ram voltage.

Also make sure that C1E and intel speedstep are disabled until you get to an overclock you are happy with. You can re enable them afterwards if you want although on my own systems I do not but I do when I overclock for customers.


----------



## TyrAntilles (May 1, 2010)

Nice machine, I have something similar but I have "the lower" i5-750 CPU. Here is how I overclocked mine, perhaps you can get some ideeas: 

I've never heard of RAM disabled by BIOS, I don't know what that might be, sorry.


----------



## retrospect2010 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks again for the replies. I'll be setting that for my PCIe. As for the RAM, how do I go about setting the voltage for my model and what should it be set to? Thanks again in advance for your time and patience.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the voltage for the ram is usually on a sticker on the ram or what the manufacturers website. if it says something like 2.0v that will be the max it can go to so set it to that.

To change the voltage in the BIOS there should be an option called DRAM voltage or even ram voltage


----------

